# Child's Velocipede



## Re-Cyclist (Aug 19, 2018)

Does anyone here have an interest in children's 3 wheel velocipedes or know about their approximate value? I have a chance to purchase one from the late 1800s for around $250.00. Condition is good with original black paint and tiller steering but I believe that the seat has been re-covered at some point. My experience is in later bikes and I'm just wondering if this is a good price and if there is much interest in them. I would appreciate any guidance. Thanks.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 19, 2018)

From my personal experience seeing this style tricycle at auctions, in good condition even with the seat recovered (as many of them have been) I think $250 is a very good deal. Just my personal opinion based on what you wrote as to condition. I tried getting one at auction 20 years ago with original seat covering and it went up to $1200, which was way beyond what I thought it might go for. Not sure how much interest there is in these trikes at present. I have seen them go for as low as a few hundred dollars in good condition.

These tiller style trikes where you sit between the two larger rear wheels were designed mainly for girls, though they were bought for boys, too, by parents who wanted a tricycle with more stability. It wasn't considered proper for even little girls to straddle a bar on a bike or trike, so they were particularly suited for girls. As times changed views on what was proper, girls began riding regular trikes with a bar to straddle the same as boys, and the treadle style trikes gradually disappeared from the toy market. So, the ones you always see for sale are somewhere between the late 1800s to no later than the 1920s. I've never seen any old ads or catalogs showing this style still being available as late as the 1930s.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Without pictures it is impossible to evaluate. Are you sure it is an original from that period? V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Aug 20, 2018)

Location ?? Pictures ?


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Aug 20, 2018)

I went with my gut and picked it up this morning. It came from an old victorian home in upstate New York. The original paint on the frame shows definite signs of age, and hardware (square nuts) would indicate late 1800s. Grips are wood wrapped in leather. Hard rubber tires are original, pedals are original and seat has been re-covered. Would like to know what you all think of it.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 20, 2018)

It does look in pretty good condition and is definitely an original. If the seat was redone, it must have been a good while back as the material doesn't look new. Is there a maker's plate anywhere on or under the seat or on the front head tube? That's usually locations where maker's like Gendron put their badge. Personally, I think you did very good at $250. Wish I could have gotten the one I saw at auction years ago for that price! 

Dave


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Aug 20, 2018)

I haven't been able to locate a tag or manufacturers mark yet, but still looking it over. With regard to the seat, you are correct that it is an old re-upholstery job and done quite well. I have known of the existence of this for many years now, but only recently had the opportunity to buy it. Thanks for your input Dave.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 20, 2018)

Buy it.
I would.
Chris


----------



## vincev (Aug 20, 2018)

The price is riight ! I know where there is one with original leather and it is $475


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 20, 2018)

vincev said:


> The price is riight ! I know where there is one with original leather and it is $475



 That's also a very good price for all original. I'd definitely pay it if in the market for one!

Dave


----------



## Sllimpickens89 (Aug 24, 2018)

Good buy !!!! Nice find


----------



## Rambler (Aug 24, 2018)

Re-Cyclist said:


> I went with my gut and picked it up this morning. It came from an old victorian home in upstate New York. The original paint on the frame shows definite signs of age, and hardware (square nuts) would indicate late 1800s. Grips are wood wrapped in leather. Hard rubber tires are original, pedals are original and seat has been re-covered. Would like to know what you all think of it.




You did very well on the price. Most sell for a little more around $350 range. I have seen many priced higher but often don't sell beyond $500 on the open market unless being fought over at an auction. Majority of these especially with rubber tires were built in the 1920's to 1930's era. Earlier versions most often were simply metal wheels with no rubber. I suspect your treadle trike is more likely from early 1900's rather than 1800's.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Aug 26, 2018)

Rambler said:


> You did very well on the price. Most sell for a little more around $350 range. I have seen many priced higher but often don't sell beyond $500 on the open market unless being fought over at an auction. Majority of these especially with rubber tires were built in the 1920's to 1930's era. Earlier versions most often were simply metal wheels with no rubber. I suspect your treadle trike is more likely from early 1900's rather than 1800's.



Thanks for the info. Although I have owned some early bikes over the years, this is my first venture into these 3 wheel velocipedes and I'm still learning about them. As I said earlier in this post, I have known of the existence of this one for a long time and always felt that I would own it someday so when it was offered to me I felt that I should just go ahead and buy it. In the overall scheme of things it seemed like a fair price, and apparently I did OK.


----------

